# [SOLVED] HP Officejet J6480 All-In-One Networking Trouble



## twistedtwit28 (Feb 13, 2010)

I have set up my HP Officejet J6480 on my home network by wiring it to my wireless router (linksys WRT54GL) via an ethernet cable. After installing the printer drivers on all of the computers on the network, finding the printer on each computer and setting it as the default printer, everything works fine... at first...

After a while, the printer fails to receive print jobs from a computer, and the print job just sits in the printer que. In the control panel under printers and hardware, the icon for the printer is greyed out. When I select the troubleshoot option for the printer, it tells me that the printer is turned off, which it is not. If I search for networked printers all over again, I can find it, add it again, and it will print, but the same problem will present itself again later.

This is happening regularly for all of the computers on the network (two running Windows 7, one running Vista) including a computer that is wired directly to the router. I have tried updating printer drivers and downloading any firmware patches on HP's website, and replaced the ethernet cord between the router and printer, but this hasn't fixed the problem.

I assume that what is happening is that the computer will momentarily lose signal from the router and then the computer stops recognizing the printer as being on the network and does not "reacquire," but perhaps I am mistaken.

I called HP, and they wanted to charge me $130 for support, which I thought was ridiculous.

I would appreciate any and all help. Thank you!


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

*Re: HP Officejet J6480 All-In-One Networking Trouble*

I've seen this issue often in DHCP environments. What usually happens, is that over time, the printer loses its lease on its IP address and is assigned a different one causing you to lose access to that printer.

Two options for you to try:
1) This one is probably the easiest and makes the most sense if more than just a few computers need access to the printer.
From any computer on the network, enter the printer's Embedded Web Server
Manually configure the printer with a valid network IP address (outside the DHCP range), Subnet mask, and gateway address.
Run the add computer wizard at each computer.

2) Is more involved, but once done, you can always access the printer, no matter its IP address.
Get the printer's Host Name from its Network Configuration page in the Embedded Web Server(will probably look something like NPIC55DEA). 
*At each computer which needs regular access to the printer*
Go to the printer's *Properties* page in Windows. *Ports* tab.
*Add port* >> Select *Standard TCP/IP port* >> *New Port*
Click Next at the Wizard
Under Printer Name, enter the Host Name from the printer network config page.
You may leave Port Name at default or change it to something of your choosing.
Click Next, wait for the wizard to detect the port, click Finish.


----------



## twistedtwit28 (Feb 13, 2010)

Makes sense. I'll give it a try as soon as I have a moment. Thanks for your advice. I'll post how it goes.

I've tried the second solution you posted for 3 computers (I connected a fourth computer directly to the printer via USB as they are in the same room). No problems so far. Thanks again for the advice! I appreciate it


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

*Re: HP Officejet J6480 All-In-One Networking Trouble*

Good to hear it. Good luck.


----------

